

The Future of Kenai.com (it lives on java.net) - bensummers
http://blogs.sun.com/projectkenai/entry/the_future_of_kenai_com?not_dup

======
bensummers
They reused the URL from their closing announcement (old discussion here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1095424> ) presumably to correct the
"wrong impression" people might have got from the old text.

What are these people playing at?

~~~
hga
Airbrushing their previously stated decision to terminate with extreme
prejudice the domain Kenai.com and all non-Sun projects hosted on it? (Which
got a lot of people upset if for no other reason than that Kenai had Netbeans
support you couldn't find elsewhere; read the earlier comments, which they
didn't touch).

They told everyone they had to evacuate by a date certain (end of March as I
recall), that the tools to do so were incomplete but that they were working on
them, etc. etc.

Their old position was unequivocal: if you don't work for Sun evacuate. And
from the Sun Maxine project (a metacircular JVM) I know this was also going to
be disruptive for internal Sun project.

I guess they got so much push back they're now doing something semi-smart
(changing the terrible brand of kenai.com (what does that mean???) to
java.net).

I can live with that, I don't expect the merger to be entirely smooth, but if
they can reverse stupid initial decisions (however they decide to save face),
it's a _very_ good sign.

